# Custom water flow plumbing



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aquarium Water Movement: Lifegard Aquatics Customflo Water System

Anyone have any experience with this set? I would really like to get a setup that has both low and mid level straining, as well as a spray bar attachment. This set looks awesome, but the 3 reviews on the website didn't look good. I saw an eheim version that had single level (low) straining, and a spray bar output, but one of the cool features of this set is the low level output nozzle in addition to the spray bar. Lots of water movement at all levels. 

If anyone knows of a reliable set similar to this, please let me know. After I clean out my tubes, I would love to upgrade the in/out features with something like in the link above. Thanks, and merry Christmas!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A little. Still sitting brand new in the box out in my garage. I used it for a small period but ended up removing the stuff and changing filters. I tried to use it back when I had my Fluval FX5 but when I changed over to Eheim, what I wanted became standard.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So what did you think of it when you used it? Did you use the multi level in and spraybar/nozzle out combo?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It worked well enough. If you're interested send me a PM. The whole kit is still intact I believe.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are thinking of buying from Ben, I say go for it. I have dealt with him many times in the past few years and he is always great. Communication, shipping and all. 

Plus always best to deal with fellow hobbyists compared to stores and such.


----------

